# 4DTV LNB Questions



## Toklat (Jul 6, 2005)

After getting trees removed and a working receiver, I have been getting some good pictures from the system However I find that some channels that I should receive do not come in. For example on C-4 channels 600 through 610 do not come in and I do not have a digi light yet the music channels 860 through 867 have a digi light and sound.

Then on G-1 channels 165,165, and 177 have the picture and the digi light. Channel 4,13,and 24 show the digi light but channel 3 does not. Channels 102 to 109 and channels 167 through 176 also do not show a digi light.

To get the receiver authorized I had to do so on G-1 channel 150 However today I notice that the picture on 150 is marginal and starting to brake up.

I wonder if, as someone suggested, the problem is the LNB going bad. Any ideas?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

You might try adjusting the skew and position.
Your polarity servo may be getting flaky.


----------



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

What size is your dish? it sounds like its time to get it peeked, also your feedhorn may be of center causing these types of problems, if you have a 8.5' or larger dish with a clear view, you should not have any problems getting the HBO/MAX channels, you can try contacting one of the places here:
http://onsat.com/phpBB2/viewforum.php?f=12&sid=1b83150b2753d69fc491a57d8200ffb1

You can never really peek the dish proper without a spectrum analyzer.


----------

